# Keeping Annenames in a Soft Coral reef tank.



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

This summer my 125 Gallon Freshwater tank is going saltwater. But not just saltwater, its going Reef tank. Not straight, but gradually after a couple months after the transition. My lighting currently is about 300 Watts, only strong enough for soft corals (according to my LFS). Can annenames be put in a soft coral tank? Do they require more lighting than softies?

Thanks, 

-The Fish Teen.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

fyi, wattage has nothing to do with tank size....that watts/gallon thing is old and outdated. What kind of lights do you run?


----------



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

70% of the light is from my Power Compacts, and %30 from T5's.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

what is the kelvin rating on the bulbs? and how long do you run them?


----------



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

So i've updated my plans. I will be running 510 Watts of Power Compact instead of the previous 250. two 125 watt 10,000K, two 65 watt 10,000K and two 65 watt True Actinic 03 Blue. 

I also acquired some T5's a while back that i've been using on my current FW system. There are two fixtures, 1 has 2 bulbs, probably 25 watts each, and the second fixture is a single, also probably 25 watts. Hey, they were free! 

I might just sell the T5's, as they aren't very powerful, so they just take up room. But you tell me, are T5's nice to have on Reef tanks? Or should I just stick to my Power Compacts...

So in total (without the T5's) I will now be running about 510 watts of Power Compact. I know this will foreshore be enough for Softies, but I wonder if its enough for hard corals.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I actually don't know much about T-5's I use a t-5 setup running 24/7 on my sump however my display runs off 2x 400 watt MH 40,000k. You sound like you have done more research into lighting, you should be alright with that new setup.


----------

